# Moving sprinkler valve box



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

Hello,

I am installing a new pool and I have to move the sprinkler system valve box. All the local installers are busy installing sprinkler systems due to covid so I have to do this myself. Is this hard to do? Personally I don't think so but don't know where to look this all up. Can anyone provide help or resources for me?

Thanks


----------



## greenzlov (Jun 26, 2020)

If you have basic plumbing, simple wiring skills, the right tools and can dig, you can do it. It's not technically challenging and the digging is the hardest part.

Assuming you can manage the above, I would dig and cut out the valves and manifold from where they are and place in desired location. Then it's a matter of running additional lines to the zones at a different location out of the way of the pool.

If you take your time, and mark the pipe and wire so you can reassemble elsewhere, it's really not difficult. I've replaced my entire system from the black flow valve out since it was trashed from a whole house renovation and in-ground pool install.

Good Luck!


----------

